# male wont mate



## LILLYPAD (Jan 10, 2011)

i have a chi (good looking guy)
they have brought 3 females for mating and he just wont have nothing to do with them.
so mommy took him over for a date to her house and again nothing to do with her.
are dogs like human beings perhaps if the female is not that hot looking he wont have nothing to do with her?

is it possible for a dog to be gay? my sons say he might be gay not that it matters to me for i love him no matter what .

please help . 

im new to loving this animal so please be kind . i worry about him to much cause i think something is going to happen to him . he weigh's 2LB3 oz.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

umm seriously?

Im gunna go with dogs are nothing like people but hey you can get him all liquored up & see what happens...from what Ive seen men usually dont care what some people look like when they have their beer gogles on.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

troll I think...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I was about to answer this and then thought .... um.... no. LOL!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I try to mate my 2 oz dog with hamsters but there are no Hampuppers coming out, what is wrong!?


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha my dad used to breed GSD's. One of his males (literally flown in from Germany) refused to mate. Its due to overbreeding. Neuter him and keep him as a pet.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I want a hampupper!!!!

once again I must say someone break out the troll away spray...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

2.3 oz dog?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If he is the brown and tan boy in the picture of members thread, he is NOT bred to standard. He is no way 2 ounces, or 2 pounds. He should be neutered and kept as a pet. Only dogs that will improve the breed and conform to the standard should be bred. He just does not measure up in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

LILLYPAD said:


> i have a chi (good looking guy)
> they have brought 3 females for mating and he just wont have nothing to do with them.
> so mommy took him over for a date to her house and again nothing to do with her.
> are dogs like human beings perhaps if the female is not that hot looking he wont have nothing to do with her?
> ...


Yes your dog is Gay. Sorry but no breeding for you!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

omg.. ha ha ha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Yes your dog is Gay. Sorry but no breeding for you!


LOL OMG I nearly peed myself. 

But I wanted a hampupper!?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> LOL OMG I nearly peed myself.
> 
> But I wanted a hampupper!?


lol to funny!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

angelbaby said:


> Yes your dog is Gay. Sorry but no breeding for you!


hahaha lol


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

lol heather popcorn sounds good!
HAHA will check this thread a little later, I would love to sit with my own popcorn but I have to go shopping for party food, its my Son's 8th birthday


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Your dog could only be gay if he wears pink.. right guys?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

KittyD said:


> Your dog could only be gay if he wears pink.. right guys?


Real men wear pink!!!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I didn't get all the hamster jokes then I noticed the "oz" lol
Seriously though you don't breed your dog just because you have bitches - what do you know about you boy and girls? 

How old is he and how old are the girls?

The bitch IS actually in season and standing isn't she?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh man I wanted a hampupper too 

Either this is a troll or a plonker??

I'm wondering if the girls are even in heat and I agree if it's that dog in the other thread.. He should be neutered


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh man I wanted a hampupper too
> 
> Either this is a troll or a plonker??
> 
> I'm wondering if the girls are even in heat and I agree if it's that dog in the other thread.. He should be neutered


^^^ I agree!

I want a hamchi puppy as well... hmph!


----------



## LILLYPAD (Jan 10, 2011)

OK SORRY FOR the typo 2lb .3 oz jesus guys i was looking for an answer for this is my first baby and yes i just adore him just like you guys love yr dog sorry for asking .
thought maybe you guys being so dog smart and all seeing that i know absolutely nothing about this kind of dog.........

i also have a pit bull he picks on with his hamster looking self .......... yes my chi picks on a pitbull and my chi is the boss .....


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I would suggest if you know nothing about 'this kinda dog' you call your vet and have him neutered. Your dog isn't to breed standard, you clearly do not know what you are doing it is NOT worth putting a bitch at risk and producing a bunch more badly bred dogs!!harsh but true


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LILLYPAD said:


> OK SORRY FOR the typo 2lb .3 oz jesus guys i was looking for an answer for this is my first baby and yes i just adore him just like you guys love yr dog sorry for asking .
> thought maybe you guys being so dog smart and all seeing that i know absolutely nothing about this kind of dog.........
> 
> i also have a pit bull he picks on with his hamster looking self .......... yes my chi picks on a pitbull and my chi is the boss .....


if you go back & re read your original post then I think you can see why we went all troll on you..most people do not say oh is my dog gay, are they like people & only "do it" with attractive dogs..had you simply said my dog refuses to mate what might cause this we would have given real answers..


----------



## LILLYPAD (Jan 10, 2011)

appleblossom said:


> if you go back & re read your original post then I think you can see why we went all troll on you..most people do not say oh is my dog gay, are they like people & only "do it" with attractive dogs..had you simply said my dog refuses to mate what might cause this we would have given real answers..


thank you so very much thats why my pal clyde sent me to your forum so i could learn form you guys not for you to bash me for not knowing all you guys know . how would i know this is my very first little guy .

came here to learn form the best is what my pal clyde said ....

appleblossom thank you for helpin a gal out.

and all of you im so very sorry for not being chi-smart lolololol.....

ill never say that again lol.

i can take it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Get your dog neutered!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LILLYPAD said:


> thank you so very much thats why my pal clyde sent me to your forum so i could learn form you guys not for you to bash me for not knowing all you guys know . how would i know this is my very first little guy .
> 
> came here to learn form the best is what my pal clyde said ....
> 
> ...


your welcome..

we all take our chis & this forum very seriously so we tend to bark first ask questions later when people come on & seem funny...Im sure that if you stick around for a long while then you will know where we come from ..


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Guys, I dont know whats wrong, but I dont sense a troll here. and im VERY good at sensing trolls.


----------



## LILLYPAD (Jan 10, 2011)

ill be here for a bit till i learn. 

dont care if they make fun of me if i did id never learn hehehhehe


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TheJewelKitten said:


> Guys, I dont know whats wrong, but I dont sense a troll here. and im VERY good at sensing trolls.


some trolls are awsome & it takes months to sniff them out, others are just on for a good time & then there are actual real members who just dont know any better & come here looking for a lil guidance & a bit of education..


----------



## LILLYPAD (Jan 10, 2011)

TheJewelKitten said:


> Guys, I dont know whats wrong, but I dont sense a troll here. and im VERY good at sensing trolls.


thanks jewel i get enough people make fun of him ...........


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please be nice guys or at least until we can figure out if she is for real or not? It may be that she REALLY needs educating here and this may be the only chance we get. 

Please understand that everyone here is very passionate about Chis and that they are also passionate about over population of dogs out there. 

Honey, I have to say that I was also pretty much mortified at your post? You yourself claim to know nothing about the breed but yet you want to breed him? Breeding your dogs is such a responsibility and can be very costly. It takes a lot of knowledge and research to do so and you want to only breed to better the breed and I fear your Chi will not do this. Do you know anything about his lines? Health issues in his line, aggression in his line? 

This has nothing to do with Chi smart this should be common knowledge for just being a dog owner no matter what the breed. Please educate yourself, find a good REPUTABLE breeder to mentor you and then get yourself a nice boy from that breeder and in the future you can have nice puppies.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with the others, if you know nothing about the breed you REALLY shouldn't be trying to breed from your dog.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LILLYPAD said:


> thanks jewel i get enough people make fun of him ...........


made fun of who Im lost now? Do you mind if I ask where you are from?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am assuming she is talking about people making fun of her Chi? In which would be even more reason that she should know better than to breed him ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would also like to ask how old you are? You said something about your mommy? It sounds like maybe she should be the one on here asking questions?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol Michelle this post made my evening brighter I haven't stopped cracking up 

I vote get your dog neutered... look into what a chihuahua bred to standard looks like (there's a thread on here) shoe your dog do well do research get a mentor then breed it's not about putting two mutts together and letting them hump


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok I'll be nice.

You shouldn't breed your dog, you should get him neutered. Learn everything you can about the breed and then buy registered, showable dogs and consider breeding them if they pass all health tests.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I try to mate my 2 oz dog with hamsters but there are no Hampuppers coming out, what is wrong!?





flippedstars said:


> Ok I'll be nice.
> 
> You shouldn't breed your dog, you should get him neutered. Learn everything you can about the breed and then buy registered, showable dogs and consider breeding them if they pass all health tests.




Shhh I think your post was the funniest of 2011 and it's only January haha


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sounds quite a young person?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> I want a hampupper!!!!
> 
> once again I must say someone break out the troll away spray...


Hahaha Hampupper LOL


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Shhh I think your post was the funniest of 2011 and it's only January haha


Hahaha I agree I'm struggling to breath lolol 

On a serious note, was talking to the breeder of dawns red on sunday and he said that his champion stud dog would not mate a bitch, they tried a few time and he was just not interested, so maybe there is something to do with un attractiveness in some bitches lol :s 
I suggest to get him neutered too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Some dogs also don't get it because they are too young. How old is this dog?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

flippedstars said:


> Some dogs also don't get it because they are too young. How old is this dog?


I was about to ask the same question?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been reading :roll: (shut up Louise before u say anything lol) and if a dog doesn't like the other dog they just won't fair enough.. I don't wanna be getting jiggy with a mutter either lol

This isn't the issue with the 2.3oz dog tho pretty sure the bitxh isn't in season :roll:


Snip snip


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Daisydoo said:


> I've been reading :roll: (shut up Louise before u say anything lol) and if a dog doesn't like the other dog they just won't fair enough.. I don't wanna be getting jiggy with a mutter either lol
> 
> This isn't the issue with the 2.3oz dog tho pretty sure the bitxh isn't in season :roll:
> 
> ...


OMG I almost spit my drink out at that & then this song popped into my head lol

getting jiggy with it lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

na na na na na na naaaaa gettin jiggy with it 

i dont think the person is young she said her son said the dog was gay lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> na na na na na na naaaaa gettin jiggy with it
> 
> i dont think the person is young she said her son said the dog was gay lol


haha yup thats the song....


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Couple of questions
1- How old is your dog? Does he have both testicles descended?
2- Are the females actually in heat and at their prime of their cycle when they are brought to your male? Females go into heat usually twice a year for 3 weeks, 1 week going in, 1 week considered 'prime' and 1 week going out, that is just the average, some girls cycles longer or shorter than that. Which is why it's important for the females to be checked & have cytology of their vaginal cells done at the vet.
3- Have you had your male health tested? Recommended Health Tests for a Chihuahua: OFA Cardiac, OFA Patella and CERF eye testing (I also recommend having a Complete Blood Panel done with Thyroid Panel on any breeding dog)
4- Has the male had a sperm count done?
5- Do both males & females meet the breed standard? (Here are some links to help you determine)
Chihuahua - Standard - Chihuahueo - Portrait - English edition ...
Chihuahua Standard | Agility Ability
The Chihuahua Breed Standard
closerlook
chiquito-perro-chihuahua.com/Illustrated%20Standard/Illustrated%20Standard.pdf

If your boy & the girls meet the standard, and have had the health testing done, and are appropriate size (Chi's should be 3-6#) then have your Vet perform a sperm count on your male to make sure his swimmers are functioning. Find a breed mentor who can evaluate your dog & females to determine breed quality. I had a male Westie who was a "lazy breeder" he would mount females then give a few thrusts then dismount as it was just too darn much effort for him, but Jakob was stunning example of the breed, show quality (I didn't show because I didn't know how to hand strip) had all the necessary health tests for his breed done, so we had to have the girls he was bred to artificially inseminated by the Vet.


----------

